# I wouldn't recommend this



## Toddppm (Apr 28, 2012)

Not recommended to carve into a live tree I don't think but saw this the other day. Didn't think to go back and get a pic when flowering would look cool.


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow. So wrong but really cool.


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Apr 30, 2012)

If it was sealed up real well with a UV polly the tree would live....


----------



## boutselis (May 1, 2012)

The way that looks to me is there was a large scar there so no bark was removed. I doubt that already weathered wood that was left after the bark was gone wouldn't be harmed by some light carving.

just my opinion though.

really cool looking at any rate


----------



## twoclones (May 9, 2012)

A nice carving. 
It's not all that uncommon to carve a living tree whether for art or for USGS survey marks.


----------

